

Reuters hacked, fake news posted - Empro
http://www.zdnet.com/reuters-hacked-fake-news-posted-7000002122/

======
fiatmoney
It's not hard to imagine attacks on information dissemination platforms being
used for more nefarious purposes than just propaganda - see

<http://www.nytimes.com/2008/09/09/business/09air.html?_r=1>

and imagine it being posted intentionally by someone with a large short
position.

~~~
ChuckMcM
Of course the real danger is that they will get hacked and their coverage will
actually get better :-)

On a more serious note is would probably be worthwhile for news agencies to to
at least put a digital fingerprint on their published stories to raise the
cost of creating a credible fake story.

------
gee_totes
This sounds like the work of the Syrian Cyber Army, a pro-Assad hacker group.

Some background links:

[http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn21506-assad-masses-
syr...](http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn21506-assad-masses-syrian-cyber-
army-in-online-crackdown.html)

[http://www.theworld.org/2011/06/syrian-government-takes-
the-...](http://www.theworld.org/2011/06/syrian-government-takes-the-battle-
online/)

